# Printing CYMK on Transfer Paper?



## BluMagnoliaCo (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am starting up my on children's clothing company. My grandmother has been screen printing for over 40 years so I am not new to this. However, she is in Florida for the winter and mostly printed on shirts, hats, etc.

My question is.. Can you print CYMK on transfers and have it turn out good? I seen somewhere that you shouldn't use more than a 210 mesh screen for transfers because you need a lot of ink. But I also seen that you should print CYMK with a 300 mesh screen. Does anyone know anything about this? I know for a fact that once I get going I am really going to want CYMK and I'm not sure if it's even possible.

Thanks!
Melissa


----------

